# Help I made a mess



## PenelopeJean (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi
Well I scrapped the back of my dark transfer. Printed my t-shirt. Well the colour came out of my transfer and the letters stuck to the sheet I was using to press with. They came with the transfers. Where did I go wrong?? Need help as I want to do another one for my granddaughters. They are for school. Also I don't want to quite until I get them right. Could it be the result of my transfers being old. I have never run into this before.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

could be the paper, could be the time/temp....was the transfer hot or cold peel? what paper did you use and type ink/printer


----------



## PenelopeJean (Oct 26, 2014)

charles95405 said:


> could be the paper, could be the time/temp....was the transfer hot or cold peel? what paper did you use and type ink/printer


I had a hard time getting the back off. It was a dark transfer. Do you think it could be the paper is 4 years old. Do you think I pressed to long or not enough? I am going to by new shirts and try again. I wonder if the light transfer would work, My shirts are yellow and lime green.
THANKS for your reply


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

yes could be the paper..each brand has it's own time/temp recommendation. you did not say what brand the paper is...is it from a national vendor or from a office supply source? Also DO NOT USE full transfer on new shirts until you get this solved...make a transfer..cut into quarters and practice time/temp/pressure on scrap material...keeping record of results. also try cold peel, cool peel and hot peel...it does make a difference


----------



## PenelopeJean (Oct 26, 2014)

charles95405 said:


> yes could be the paper..each brand has it's own time/temp recommendation. you did not say what brand the paper is...is it from a national vendor or from a office supply source? Also DO NOT USE full transfer on new shirts until you get this solved...make a transfer..cut into quarters and practice time/temp/pressure on scrap material...keeping record of results. also try cold peel, cool peel and hot peel...it does make a difference


Have to get off here right now but will do this tomorrow THANK YOU!!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What brand of Transfer Paper?


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

I understand your situation it could be the paper quality or time/temp....was the transfer hot or cold peel? what paper did you use and type ink/printer. I hope it will help us to give you some idea.


----------



## PenelopeJean (Oct 26, 2014)

strummingbeat said:


> I understand your situation it could be the paper quality or time/temp....was the transfer hot or cold peel? what paper did you use and type ink/printer. I hope it will help us to give you some idea.



Dark transfer cold peel
I am going to check all my paper and the temperature of my heat press. Plus I will try the pressure set lower. I had it at the highest setting. Thanks


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

did we finalize it yet? any conclusion?


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

Most papers only have a shelf life of about 6-9 months in perfect sealed conditions


----------

